# pics from the Goldfields area, WA (2)



## moloch05 (May 25, 2008)

On the trip in February, 2007, my friend and I also visited the Meekatharra/Mt. Magnet/Sandstone in the Goldfields region of Western Australia. Here are photos of some of the habitats and animals that we saw..

... granite outcrops were frequent and these were good for a variety of reptiles.






















... rocky, red soil






Lozenge-marked Dragon (_Ctenophorus scutullatus[/]) -- big, nicely-marked dragons.
















Central-netted Dragon ({i}Ctenophorus nuchalis_) -- a gravid female that seemed to be enjoying the hot road.











... a juvenile that was found on the road at night.












Ornate Rock Dragons (_Ctenophorus ornatus_) -- this is the beautiful Goldfields race of this species. They were only found on the granite outcrops.












Ring-tailed Dragon (_Ctenophorus caudicinctus{i]) -- This was a small and nicely marked race of this widespread species. We only found them on granite outcrops. These varied in colour and I imagine that this was related to the sex of the lizards.
















The road was unfortunately busy at night and we did not see many nocturnals at all. One that we did find was juvenile Thick-tailed Gecko (Underwoodisaurus milii) near Cue, possibly a slight range extension of this species.











We tried exploring a granit outcrop at night. This proved to be productive and we found several of these big, colourful Marbled Velvet Geckos (Oedura marorata)





















We also found this Diplodactylus squarrosus near dry clumps of grass between a couple of granite outcrops.






Snakes were sadly scare or usually dead on the road. This was a big but dead Gwardar (Pseudonaja nuchalis):






This juvenile Rosen's Snake (Suta fasciata) was the only live snake that we saw:







Regards,
David_


----------



## junglepython2 (May 25, 2008)

Great shots, that's a stunning milli.


----------



## method (May 25, 2008)

Great pics mate, that milli is absolutely awesome. Love the colours on it and the large white splotches.


----------



## urodacus_au (May 25, 2008)

Nice work David. Interesting country through there, did you have a look around on the outcrops just north of Paynes Find on the Great Northern or get further off the road for a look? 

Cheers
Jordan


----------



## moloch05 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks, all. The milii was a nice one. I would like to have seen adults from that area but we saw no others of this species.

Jordan,
The rocky area was between Mt. Magnet and Meekatharra. We drove inland from Geraldton so never passed through Paynes Find on this trip.


Regards,
David


----------



## Tim.Arm (May 25, 2008)

*awsome shots moloch.*


----------

